# Gear for a split?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You'd need skins with that Rome too.

I know they say this: "—all you need is a universal splitboard hardware kit and some bindings." But, if you look over on the right side, you'll also see this: "Skins Included: no"

Online product descriptions can be a little confusing to downright misleading. I'd put this one pretty close to being the latter. Always look for the detailed description of exactly what is included.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah, I actually went back and added in skins to the list. I was well aware of those, but just forgot.
Can I go with the Voile "Light Rail" System if its a factory split? That saves me $70


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

So either would work? If the Light Rail system is better, why is it cheaper?


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

I currently ride a Raptor X with a waist of 26.8 and I am thinking of a Venture Zephyr NOT wide, but the waist is still 26. Will this be alright with L/XL bindings?
Im thinking that that 0.8 cm combined with being a bit higher up on the bindings should be fine, but would like some confirmation before I bite the bullet?


----------

